

Is shameless self-promotion of your science a good idea? - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/another-cancer-treatment/

======
tokenadult
The article submitted here is a response to an article from the popular press
(The Telegraph newspaper published in Britain) that was submitted to HN four
times last week:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463519>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4466528>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4468436>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4468783>

A submission to HN from a wire service

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4473985>

is also related to the same research.

